# Reasonable Wax Prices and Where to Purchase



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

davidj said:


> I'm looking to buy some all temp wax, maybe a one pound brick to use this coming season. Any suggestions on good value for the money and where I can get the wax online?


Try this place for snowboard wax: Google I'm sure you'll find what you're after.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

Amazon.com: Hertel "Super Hot Sauce" All Temperature Ski and Snowboard Wax, 3/4 lb Brick: Sports & Outdoors i bough that a while ago and it worked pretty good.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

or you can go on the opposite side of the price friendly spectrum and get this Amazon.com: Hertel "White Gold" All Temperature Ski and Snowboard Wax, 1 oz bar: Sports & Outdoors haha


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

I'll get me some. Thanks!


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Also see if there are any local wax companies in your area, it's always good to support them.


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> or you can go on the opposite side of the price friendly spectrum and get this Amazon.com: Hertel "White Gold" All Temperature Ski and Snowboard Wax, 1 oz bar: Sports & Outdoors haha


lol... so what's the difference between this and the gold bricks you buy, to invest your hard earned money?


----------



## Irahi (May 19, 2011)

I generally use Swix wax, and I always use tognar.com for ordering. The kilogram (I.E. more than two pounds) of universal temp pellets for $40 is a pretty good deal.


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

Hey thanks for the web link! They have a good selection and very good prices. I KNEW there'd be a place like this... for some reason this website never showed up when I was googling for ski waxes on my own.


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

Went ahead a placed an order for a kilo today.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

Irahi said:


> I generally use Swix wax, and I always use tognar.com


Tognar is a great little company. Tons of the little things you need at reasonable prices. Wax, irons, files, stones, jbars, etc. Lots of info. too. I'd support my local store more if they carried just 10% of Toganr's tuning gear.


----------



## TofuSama (May 20, 2010)

Bones said:


> Tognar is a great little company. Tons of the little things you need at reasonable prices. Wax, irons, files, stones, jbars, etc. Lots of info. too. I'd support my local store more if they carried just 10% of Toganr's tuning gear.


As a question, what is their shipping like? I've been considering ordering some stuff there.


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

I just ordered some wax yesterday. No free shipping on anything... and not the cheapest shipping costs on the web either. But prices are hard to beat. Haven't seen anyone come close to matching their prices.

I'll post something once I receive it and check the product out.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

TofuSama said:


> As a question, what is their shipping like? I've been considering ordering some stuff there.


Since their niche is generally low dollar value/low volume, but harder to find things, I wouldn't expect free shipping. I can't remember what it was last time I ordered, but I seem to recall that it was the same price that you'd get online from any of the major shipping companies.


----------

